# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  من يجيب على هذا التحدي؟ هل كل صحابي له اكثر من زوجة

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال احدهم في محاضرة له يرى فيها ان الاصل تعدد الزوجات 
وأنا أتحدى أي شخص يأتيني بسند ولو موضوع أن صحابياً مات وتحته امرأة واحدة، بل ما من صحابي من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا وكانت تحته على الأقل أربع نساء من النكاح

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

> قال احدهم في محاضرة له يرى فيها ان الاصل تعدد الزوجات 
> وأنا أتحدى أي شخص يأتيني بسند ولو موضوع أن صحابياً مات وتحته امرأة واحدة، بل ما من صحابي من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا وكانت تحته على الأقل أربع نساء من النكاح


وعلى الأكثر كم يا أبا محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Smile: 

سنراجع المسألة ربما نظفر بشيئ

----------


## السكران التميمي

الشيخ الغالي، وحبيبنا (أبا محمد) 
ما رأيك بغسيل الملائكة؟! ألم يمت عن واحدة؟!
أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه، لم يعرف أنه تزوج على أم الدرداء حتى مات 
هذا مبدئيا فقط، وإلا هناك غيرهما على الصحيح، والأمر يحتاج إلى استقراء واطلاع.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكما و ... بارك الله فيكما
اخي التميمي 
ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه هل له زوجة اخرى غير زينب رضي الله عنها وجليبيب رضي الله عنه والرجل الذي قتل الحية ثم مات وكان حديث عهد بعرس

----------


## السكران التميمي

يعني يا (أبا محمد) نبقى على أم العيال والله يعينا عليها ويصبرنا على غثاها  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله لك فيك وفي أهلك ومالك..

----------


## بندر المسعودي

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله /_
_هذه المسألة فيها خلاف بين العلماء هل الأصل التعدد أم لا ._
_أما فعل الصحابة فالغالب التعدد أما أن يجزم بأن كل الصحابة كانوا تحتهم أكثر من زوجة فهذا يحتاج إثبات ._

----------


## أبو القاسم

حياكم الله تعالى أخي المكرم أبا محمد..
والحق أنه لا يقال في مثل هذا :الأصل الاكتفاء بواحدة كما لا يقال :الأصل التعدد
بل الأصل:الجواز,,وق

----------


## زبيدة 5

إذا كنا بصدد الحديث عن الأصل فالحديث عن أصل الخلق حقيقة هو أبونا آدم عليه السلام ، هل خلق الله له حواء واحدة تؤنسه وتهبط معه من الجنة وتكابد هموم الدنيا أم خلق له حواءات ؟
قال تعالى : وأصلحنا له زوجه ، وذكر زوجة نوح وزوجة لوط ...وامرأته قائمة ... إلى غير ... ولم يقل أزواجا ... هل لأن الأصل هو أن تكون الزوجة واحدة ؟ والله أعلم وأحكم 

عن المسور بن مخرمة أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو علىالمنبر وهو يقول : إن بني هشام بن المغيرة استأذنوني أن ينكحوا ابنتهم علي بن أبي طالب فلا آذن لهم ، ثم لا آذن لهم ثم لاآذن لهم ، إلا أن يحب ابن أبي طالب أن يطلق ابنتي وينكح ابنتهم . فإنما ابنتي بضعة مني ، يريبني ما أرابها ، ويؤذيني ما آذاها.
إذا كان الزواج من امرأة أخرى يؤذي الزوجة الأولى ، فإلى أي حد يمكنني تحقيق السكن والمودة مع رجل آذاني ؟ هذا مجرد سؤال مخالف أتمنى أن تتم مناقشته ، وهل تزوج على كرم الله وجهه على فاطمة ؟ ستقولون لي أنه كره الجمع بين ابنته وابنة عدو الله ، ولكن ... هل تزوج علي كرم الله وجهه على فاطمة بنت حبيب من أحباب الله ؟ كلا .
إذا كانت رعاية الأبناء في هذا الزمان الملئ بالفتن تقتضى الحضور الدائم للأب والمتابعة والسهر فكيف ستكون تربية أولاد لا يراهم والدهم إلا بعد أربعة أيام ؟ هذا إذا كانوا في مدينة واحدة أو في حي واحد ؟
أنا سمعت شيخا يقول أن نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج جهادا في سبيل الله ، لم أصل إلى درجة طالب العلم لأناقش هذه المسألة ولكنني أظن أن المرأة حين تعلم أن مهمة شريكتها هي إعلاء دين الله فإنها ستتقبل الأمر وترافقها في خندق الدعوة ، ما نراه اليوم هو هدم للبيوت وسعي وراء الزواج من صغيرات السن والإغراق في الملذات وتشتيت الهموم والقذف بالأسر هنا وهناك ، لست أعمم ولكنني أتحدث عن بلدي .
أتمنى أن يغتني هذا المنتدى بالنقاش الهادف ، كما أتمنى أن يرتكز النقاش على الموضوع نفسه .
قد لا يتبنى المخالف الكثير من الآراء بقدر ما يتساءل راميا إلى التعرف على الحقيقة .
إن أسأت فمني وإن توفقت فمن الله .

----------


## أبو القاسم

أختي الفاضلة زبيدة..حفظها الله تعالى..
ليس فيما قدمت دليل..
أما قول الله "وأصلحنا له زوجه"..ونظائرها..

----------


## أبو القاسم

تتمة بخصوص الأذى..
فرض الله تعالى الجهاد على الرجال وقال "لن يضروكم إلا أذى" تخفيفا على المؤمنين 
والأذى اسم لما خفت وطأته من الضرر وكان محتملا أي على المؤمنين
..والله تعالى لم يفرض عليكن معاشر النساء القتال في سبيله..
لكنه سبحانه في المقابل أمر الزوج بطاعة زوجها..وعلق على ذلك دخول الجنة..
فإذا صابرت إحداكن واحتسبت حين يتزوج أختا لها..وجاهدت في ذلك أعد الله لها من الأجر الجزيل ما يفوق التصور
بل إن المؤمن إذا جاهد في الله ورضي بأمره الشرعي والقدري..لايلبث وهو كذلك في المجاهدة أن يستلذ 
بهذا الذي كان يكابده "والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا"..ويستشعر فيه حلاوة الإيمان..وكما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام لأم المؤمنين عائشة :أجرك على قدر نصبك..
والله الموفق

----------


## أم شهد

إن كنتم تبحثون فابحثوا في أغنياء الصحابة ؛ لأن الصحابة _ رضوان الله عليهم جميعًا _ أغلبهم كانوا فقراء ؛ 
منهم من لم يكن يملك سوى ثوبٍ واحد ، ومنهم من لم يكن يملك حتى خاتم من حديد يتزوج به واحدة ، فكيف بأربعة !!

----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

> الشيخ الغالي، وحبيبنا (أبا محمد)
> 
> ما رأيك بغسيل الملائكة؟! ألم يمت عن واحدة؟!
> أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه، لم يعرف أنه تزوج على أم الدرداء حتى مات 
> 
> هذا مبدئيا فقط، وإلا هناك غيرهما على الصحيح، والأمر يحتاج إلى استقراء واطلاع.


   جزاك الله خيرا يالسكران التميمي 

      ابودالدرداء كان متزوجا ام الدرداء الكبرى وبعدما توفت تزوج باخرى وكناها بام الدرداء الصغرى

     والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## زبيدة 5

الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بهذا المنتدى المبارك .
( سأعود بحول  لاحقا لمناقشة النقاط الأخرى ، ولا أخفيكم أنني كنت أتوقع كلاما عنيفا كما تعودنا مع بعض من ينتمون لطلب العلم الشرعي وأعددت حقائبي لمغادرة المنتدى  ، والله يشهد أننا لا نريد إلا الحوار لإعزاز الحق وإذلال الباطل فجزاكم الله خيرا )
الحمد لله مرة أخرى أن إحدى أخواتنا دخلت على الخط ، وأتمنى أن يتكثف حضورهن حتى يصل النقاش إلى إغناء حقيقي .

عودة إلى الموضوع :
الرجل قال أن أحد المشايخ ذكر بأن الأصل هو التعدد ، وتوقف زمنيا لإثبات الأصل عند الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم وقد طرحت تساؤلا في بداية مداخلتي كالتالي :
إذا كنا بصدد الحديث عن الأصل زمنيا فالحديث عن أصل الخلق حقيقة هو أبونا آدم عليه السلام ، هل خلق الله له حواء واحدة تؤنسه وتهبط معه من الجنة وتكابد هموم الدنيا أم خلق له حواءات ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

الله خلق له حواء واحدة..نعم
ولكن هذا لا يستفاد منه حكم في المسألة..
لأن رسول الله وهو خير من آدم بل سيد ولد آدم ..كان له تسع زوجات
وكذلك غيره من الأنبياء..والحكم على بدء الخليقة ليس دليلا على مرامك
لأن الله خلق آدم ..فتزوج أولاده أخواتهم..وهل يجوز في شريعتنا:أن يتزوج الأخ بأخته؟
وعليه ..فإن محاولة جعل أحد الأمرين أصلا..غلط أصلا
ففي حالات يكون الزواج بأكثر من واحدة مشروعا جدا..لحد الوجوب
والعكس قد يكون التعدد في أحوال محرما أو مكروها..كما تقدم بيانه..
ولايخلو من جاعل أحد الأمرين هو الأصل من جور في المسألة

----------


## أبو القاسم

وأضيف: بأن الله اقتضت حكمته أن يكون في بدء الخليقة ذكر وأنثى مخلوقة منه كي تقع المقابلة 
فيكون الجنس البشري من ذكر وأنثى..رأسا برأس..وهذا من مقتضى عدله سبحانه وحكمته
ومن مقتضى حكمته التشريعية أن أباح التعدد فيما بعد حين خلق أسبابه..ودواعيه..
والله الموفق

تنبيه: أرجو النظر في الكلام بعين البصيرة وليس بنفَس المناظرة..
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

[ 2-ثم هب أن أختك في الله بلغت سنا لم يعد يرغب فيها راغب..أفلا يكون من التراحم والتكافل الذي هو من مقاصد هذا الدين العظيم أن تضحي إحداكن   



بارك الله فيكم أخي
لكن لي سؤال
هل الذين يعددون يعددون بمن هذه اوصافها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الجواب لا
كلا أخي العزيز
بل يعددون بمن هي أفضل من الأولى وأصغر منها سنا،وهم في ذلك خالفوا مقصد التعدد من التقليل من العنوسة ، بل وزادوا فيها بان أصبحت الأخت الموصوفة بهذا الوصف لا احد يتقدم لها
أقول لك هذا عن خبرة اخي العزيز

----------


## أبو القاسم

توضيح أخير بخصوص سؤالكم أختي الموقرة:
هناك شيء اسمه :أمر قدري..وأمر شرعي..
فالأصل في أمر الله القدري أي الكوني في خلقه
أنه جعل منشأ البشرية :من ذكر وأنثى..
لكن السؤال عن الأمر الشرعي ..وشتان بينهما
فالأمر الكوني قد يحدث وإن كان غير محبوب لله تعالى
أما الشرعي فلايكون إلا محبوبا..فقول القائل :هل الأصل الاكتفاء بواحدة أو التعدد
سؤال عن الأمر الشرعي..وحضرتك خلطت بين الأمرين ولا تلازم بينهما
وأكرر الأصل في هذا :الجواز..وقد يطرأ من الملابسات ما يجعل الجواز ينتقل إلى التحريم أو الوجوب وما بينهما
سواء في التعدد أو التفرد..
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا يقع  قليلا ويقع غيره كثيرا
وبالمثل أقول لك:هل الصغيرات الموصوفات بالحسن يقبلن بصاحب الزوجة؟
هذا نادر..ولايكون إلا في أحوال خاصة..
ونرجو ألا يتحول الجدال بيننا وكأننا علمانيون بارك الله فيكم
فقفوا عند شرع الله..وقولوا آمنا به  وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم"
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو فيصل الحضني

[quote=أبو القاسم;234859]


> أما سؤالك وأرجو ألا يكون اعتراضا على حكم الله فالجواب عنه من وجوه:-
> 1-هل يوجد زواج بثانية لايؤذي الأولى؟..هذا أشبه بالخيال..وحينئذ يكون السؤال متضمنا لاعتراض على حكم الله تعالى..وأربأ بك عن ذلك..بارك الله فيك


باركك الرب يا أخي أبا القاسم ولا زلت موفقا.....وبعد:
لم يسعفني قصور فهمي بإدراك كون سؤال الأخت يتضمن الاعتراض على حكم الله،أرأيت لو أن امرأة اشترطت على زوجها ألا يتزوج عليها،هل كان يجوز له ـ في حكم الله وحكم المروءة ـ ألا يفي لها بشرطها ؟ اللهم لا!
(... وإن أحق الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج )
قد تقول :هذه مسألة قد اختلفت فيها انظار العلماء،فمنهم من من ألزمه بالوفاء ومنهم من استحبه له ،ومنهم من أجاز له عدم الوفاء!
وقد علمت ـ أيها الموفق ـ أنه متى جاءك امرفيه اختلاف بين أصحاب رسول الله ـ بله من دونهم ـ نظرت في الراي الذي هو أقرب الى أصول الديانة ،و ألصق بروح الشريعة،و اكرم في مذاهب المروءة،فاتخذته لك رائدا، ثم لا عليك بعد ذلك من كثرة المخالفين،ولا تسؤك قلة الموافقين.
ولي في الكلام على الشروط راي لا يسعني في هذا المقام إيراده.



> ثم هب أن أختك في الله بلغت سنا لم يعد يرغب فيها راغب..أفلا يكون من التراحم والتكافل الذي هو من مقاصد هذا الدين العظيم أن تضحي إحداكن ..بشيء من الأنانية الفردية ..مقابل مصلحة الجماعة ..(أين الائتساء بالرعيل الأول -المهاجرون والأنصار والمؤاخاة بينهم مثالا)


وهذا منك أيضا كلام لا يتسق مع قولك:(1-هل يوجد زواج بثانية لايؤذي الأولى؟..هذا أشبه بالخيال...)



> -إن الإسلام يقدم مصلحة الأمة على الفرد حين تتعارض..ولاشك أن الله حين شرع التعدد فلأنه يعلم من خلق..وأسألك :ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير؟..وتخيلي أنك أنت أيتها الفاضلة لم تتزوجي..أو بنتك..والمرأة ضعيفة بحاجة لمن يسترها ويعفها ويصونها ويحميها من غدرات المجتمع ونظرات الناس التي لا ترحم..فأي الخيارين أحق بالأمن إن كنت مؤمنة بالله تعالى؟


أنا ـ أتهم عقلي القاصر ـ لم أفهم من كلام هذه الأخت انها تنازع في جواز التعددولكنها تتكلم عن تعسف في استعمال هذا الحق وومتى عاد الحكم الشرعي الفرعي بالنقض على مقاصد الشرع لم يعمل به،ولذلك نظائر. بل إنها تقول بصريح اللفظ 


> المرأة حين تعلم أن مهمة شريكتها هي إعلاء دين الله فإنها ستتقبل الأمر وترافقها في خندق الدعوة ، ما نراه اليوم هو هدم للبيوت وسعي وراء الزواج من صغيرات السن والإغراق في الملذات وتشتيت الهموم والقذف بالأسر هنا وهناك ، لست أعمم ولكنني أتحدث عن بلدي





> على أننا لا نطالب بإلغاء الغيرة..فهذا أمر مركوز في غرائز النساء..لكن :لا تتحول هذه الغيرة إلى تعد وظلم..واعتراض على حكم الله وشرعه


ومن ذا الذي يطالب بإلغائها؟ وهل يصح في الشرع أو العقل التكليف بذلك؟ محال!
والغيرة تحمل على الأمر العظيم .

ولا تفتؤ تتحدث عن الاعتراض على حكم الله ، وإني سائلك ـ سؤال متعلم مسترشد علم الله ـ : كيف نوجه اعتراض فاطمة صلى الله على ابيها وعليها على زواج زوجها بغيرها؟هل كانت ـ وحاشاها ـ ظالمة متعدية ؟

أرجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلامي، ولايكن فيه حرج منه .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم جميعا على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
حيث ثبت بالدليل القاطع خطا هذا الشيخ في محاضرته وكان الاولى به استقراء تراجم جميع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
قبل هذا التحدي المتسرع ومن شاء فليعدد بشروط ثلاثة ذكرها شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 
وهي القدرة البدنية والقدرة المادية والقدرة على العدل
ومن عجز فليصبر حتى يجعل الله له مخرجا

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم.. لي تعقيب على جزئيتين:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثبوت أن بعض الصحابة لم يكن له إلا زوجة واحدة، لا يُستدل به على بطلان قول القائل بأن الأصل التعدد.. فالاستثناء لا ينفي الأصل كما هو معلوم. وإنما يستدل به - فقط - على بطلان قول من يدعي أنه لم يكن من الصحابة من لم يُعدد!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليست مكافحة العنوسة المقصد الوحيد من مقاصد التعدد! بل منه الإعفاف أيضا لمن قد لا تكفيه امرأة واحدة، ويخشى عليه من الوقوع في الزنى إن لم يتزوج بامرأة أخرى، فتنبهوا بارك الله فيكم! ولأن النصارى تعنتوا على أنفسهم ومنعوا التعدد الذي شرعه الله، فشت فيهم الخيانات الزوجية حتى أصبحت هي الأصل في بيوتهم في سائر بلاد العالم اليوم، فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قد قرات قديما كلاما جيدا لبعض اهل العلم بانه ليس الاصل التعدد
واستدل باية التعددنفسها حيث في اولها ((وان خفتم ان لاتقسطوا قي اليتامى قانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء)) الاية
فمن ياتي لنا  بكلام هذا العالم واظنه بعض المفسرين رحمه الله
جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرالك يا با الفداء

----------


## أبو الفداء

والذي أراه هو ما تفضل به الفاضل أبو القاسم - وفقه الله - من كون الأمر على الإباحة، ولا يمكن الاستدلال على أي تأصيل في المسألة، والله أعلم.

----------


## أم معاذة

> ليست مكافحة العنوسة المقصد الوحيد من مقاصد التعدد! بل منه الإعفاف أيضا لمن قد لا تكفيه امرأة واحدة، ويخشى عليه من الوقوع في الزنى إن لم يتزوج بامرأة أخرى، .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الفاضل - في رأيي - أن الرجل المؤمن التقي الذي يخاف الله لن يلجأ إلى الزنى ولو لم يكن متزوجا؛ أما الرجل الفاجر فلن يملأ عينه سوى التراب.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بل الرجل التقي القادر على الزواج الذي تحركه الشهوة - كسائر البشر - لن يجد إلا أن يلجأ للزواج! فإن لم تكفه واحدة فمن تقواه - أيضا - إن كان قادرا = أن يأخذ بالمزيد مما شرعه له ربه ليعف نفسه .. وهذه الثانية في حقه حينئذ حكمها كما كان حكم زواجه من الأولى، تدور ما بين الاستحباب والوجوب، وقد تكون له الأولى واجبة والثانية مستحبة إن كان قادرا، وكل بحسب حاله.. فتأملي بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> حيث ثبت بالدليل القاطع خطا هذا الشيخ في محاضرته وكان الاولى به استقراء تراجم جميع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذي يظهر أنَّ هذا المحاضر إنَّما قال الكلام مبالغة واندفاعًا دون إعمال بحثٍ ولا فكر، ومثل هذا يحصل عند الارتجال في الكلام والاندفاع فيه دون رويَّةٍ ولا تفكُّر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد سمعت مرَّةً أحدهم عندا ألقى كلمة في مناسبة من المناسبات =يقول في حماسته واندفاعه: هاتوا صحابي واحد بس زنى أوسرق أوأقيم عليه الحدُّ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه اللغة الحماسيَّة تطغى على الوعَّاظ والمناظرين أكثر من الفقهاء أوالمنظِّرين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أرى داعيًا للانشغال بمحاولة الرد على مثل هذه الأقوال علميًّا؛ لأنَّ فسادها ظاهرٌ بمثال أومثالين، بل الأولى أن ينصح المحاضر بإعادة النَّظر فيما قاله وقت اندفاعه.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيكم..ياشيخ عدنان لقد صدقت في قولك 
وهذه اللغة الحماسيَّة تطغى على الوعَّاظ والمناظرين أكثر من الفقهاء أوالمنظِّرين.

بارك الله في الاخوة والاخوات جميعا

----------


## أم معاذة

أنا لا أتكلم عن الزواج وإنما عن كون اللجوء إلى الزنى قد يكون سببه الحرمان من التعدد، فهذا هو قصدي بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو الفداء

التقوى ليست على درجة واحدة في قلوب الخلق أيتها الفاضلة، وللشيطان خطوات وخطوات.. ولهذا قامت الشريعة المطهرة على سد الذرائع، وإلزام سائر المكلفين برهم وفاجرهم بتلك الشريعة على السواء. فمن خشي على نفسه الفتنة ولو كان أتقى الأتقياء فلم يجد إلا أن يتزوج من ثانية وثالثة وهو قادر ضابط للحقوق والواجبات = فلا أقول له ذلك، بل عليه بذلك! وليس الزنى والوقوع فيه بأبعد عن أحدنا منه عن برصيصا العابد، والحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة، نسأل الله السلامة!

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ابو ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه لم يذكر ان له غير زوجة واحدة

----------


## أم معاذة

أيها الفاضل أنت ترد علي بما لا خلاف فيه بيننا، فأنا لست ضد التعدد وحاشا أن أكون كذلك، وإنما الجزئية التي خالفتك فيها هي أن نجعل من عدم التعدد سببا لارتكاب كبيرة الزنى، حضرتك ضربت مثالا ببرصيصا الراهب، فهل ورد أن برصيصا كان متزوجا؟ هذه نقطة، النقطة الثانية هي أن برصيصا الراهب لم يجتنب مواطن الفتنة ولهذا هلك؛ أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت فكرتي .
بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أبو القاسم

الأخ الحصني سدده الله تعالى..المعذرة لن أرد عليك..
وإن كان كل ما قلته يتطلب ردا..لكني لا أكتمك..
تكلمت بما فيه الكفاية ولا أحب تطويل النقاش..
والقضية واضحة ليست بحاجة لهذه الجدالات المطولة
وما استدركته علي ليس بصحيح أخي الكريم..
وربما أجيبك لاحقا على الخاص بخصوص ما استشكلته
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو الفداء

> هي أن نجعل من عدم التعدد سببا لارتكاب كبيرة الزنى،


لم أقل هذا! إنما أردت أن من ذرائع الزنى ما لا يمكن سده في حق كثير من الصالحين الأتقياء المتزوجين من واحدة، إلا بالتعدد .. فأرجو أن يكون القصد قد اتضح.
أما برصيصا فما ذكرته إلا لأبين لك أن أعبد الناس وأتقاهم قد ينقلب حاله في لحظة من فتنة النساء! فسبيل التحصن من تلك الفتنة التي هي أضر الفتن على الرجال بإطلاق = قد لا يكون في حق كثير من هؤلاء الأتقياء الصالحين إلا بالتعدد، فتأملي القصد بروية أكرمك الله.

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله على هذا الموضوع القيم والإضافات القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

.... أغلب الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم عددوا لحرصهم على الخير .... 

فياأسفاه على ذاك الزمان

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو فيصل الحضني

> الأخ الحصني سدده الله تعالى..المعذرة لن أرد عليك..
> وإن كان كل ما قلته يتطلب ردا..لكني لا أكتمك..
> تكلمت بما فيه الكفاية ولا أحب تطويل النقاش..
> والقضية واضحة ليست بحاجة لهذه الجدالات المطولة
> وما استدركته علي ليس بصحيح أخي الكريم..
> وربما أجيبك لاحقا على الخاص بخصوص ما استشكلته
> والله الموفق


أخي أبا القاسم. جزاك الله خيرا ،ولكني أكره ان تخصني دون اخواني بشيء من العلم حول هذا الإشكال، وقد قال مالك رحمه الله تعالى :( لن يهلك هذا العلم حتى يكون سرا ).فانفعنا بما عندك على هذه الصفحة لتعم الفائدة وتحسن العائدة وأدام الله علينا عليكم العافية.

----------


## زبيدة 5

إذا كان هناك عوانس في مجتمع ما ، فهذا خلل اجتماعي خطير تجب معالجته بمقاربة دقيقة خصوصا إذا تحول إلى ظاهرة ، هناك أستاذي المحترم ( عوانس ) بين الذكور لا يتحدث عنهم أحد ، وإذا كان هناك ميسور بإمكانه فتح بيت ثان لتكون تحته زوجة ثانية فهناك من العزاب من تقطعه الفاحشة وتهلك دينه وليس لديه زوجة أصلا ، ألا يجدر بمن له القدرة أن يعين هذا الشاب على العفاف والإحصان ويفتح بيتا جديدا من أن يؤذي زوجته ويفتح بيتا ثانيا   ؟

----------


## زبيدة 5

كنت أدرس الشباب بدولة أوربية وسألوني مرة عن التعدد ، ووجدت أن لديهم أفكارا مغلوطة  إلى حد كبير ، ذهبت إلى مكتبة المركز الإسلامي وعكفت باحثة عن ما أجيبهم به ، فلم تقنعني تلك الأقوال التي تكررت في مداخلة أحد الإخوة عن الخوف من الزنا والانزلاق إلى الفاحشة وتساءلت في نفسي إن كان الزواج الذي هو الميثاق الغليظ أضعف من أن ينهار بسبب أن الرجل له قوة جنسية أو يخشى الزنا الخ ... قلت مرة أخرى هل الأمر بهذه الهشاشة ؟ ماذا إذن عن الأعزب الذي أمر بالصوم وغض البصر وهو لم يتزوج أصلا ... ومما وجدت من البلوى قولهم أن الرجل إذا حاضت زوجته يحتاج لقضاء شهوته وبالتالي يتزوج !  يا إلهي ؟ ماذا لو تصادف أن حاضت الإثنتان ؟ ... استجمعت قناعاتي وهرعت إلى عالم من السعودية فكرر على مسامعي ما قرأته ... وظل هذا الموضوع يؤرقني لأنني مقتنعة بداخلي أن ديننا عظيم وأنه أعز المرأة ولم يجعل أذيتها بهذه السهولة ، وعندما قرأت قصة زواج بنت رسول الله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهمت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج لإعلاء كلمة الله كما ذكر أحد الفضلاء ، واقتنعت أن هذا ما جعل التعدد لأجله وحينها ستقبل به المرأة بالأحضان لأنه سيكون طريقها إلى الجنة .

----------


## زبيدة 5

ربما يكون هناك من يقول لي أن نقاشك ليس علميا أو ليس لديك ما هو من صميم مهمة العلماء ... الخ ، أنا طويلبة علم أريد أن أناقش وأفهم ، وربما لو بزغت فقيهات كثيرات في ما مضى وظهرت لهن مدارس فقهية جلية لكانت لدينا آراء أخرى للنساء في قضية تهمهن  .
على الأقل في بلدي حيث توزع موانع الحمل في بعض الثانويات على الشباب وتنتشر الفاحشة للأسف في كل مكان انتقاما من البلد الذي كان يوما مفتاح النور إلى أوربا ، لا أتخيل أن ينشغل الأب عن تربية أبنائه بزوجة أخرى وأبناء آخرين لحظة واحدة  ، والواقع لدينا أن الكثير من الأسر انحرف أبناؤها لهذا السبب كما ينحرف أبناء الطلاق ، كان المجتمع النبوي العظيم البيت الثاني لفلذات الأكباد ... فلمن يترك الأب تربية أبنائه وحجته أن طاقته الجنسية فائرة ؟ هل أبناؤه المراهقين أقل فورانا منه ؟

----------


## زبيدة 5

أستاذي الفاضل : أبو القاسم

الإعفاف أيضا لمن قد لا تكفيه امرأة واحدة

أرجوكم أريد أن  أعلم من قال بهذا من الصحابة الأجلاء رضي الله عنهم ... هل كسر نفسية المرأة بهذا اليسر والسهولة ؟ هل المرأة المنكسرة تحقق المودة والرحمة ؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

يا اخت زبيدة اسباب  التعدد لا تنحصر في الخوف من الزنا والزواج من  واحدة كذلك لا تنحصر اسبابه بالخوف من الزنا

----------


## زبيدة 5

أفلا يكون من التراحم والتكافل الذي هو من مقاصد هذا الدين العظيم أن تضحي إحداكن ..بشيء من الأنانية الفردية ..مقابل مصلحة الجماعة

مصلحة الجماعة في تزويج العزاب وإحصانهم ، والأنانية الكبرى في أخذ حقوقهم وإغلاق الباب أمامهم ... حين رفضت فاطمة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها أن يتزوج عليها علي رضي الله عنه ، هل تصفها بالأنانية ؟ حاشا لله ، حتى أن أباها صلى الله عليه وسلم شعر بمعاناتها وقام خطيبا ناهيا ومكررا النهي ، ولكن من يرحم ابنته اليوم أو زوجته ويمنع عنها رجلا يتركها بحجة أن طاقته فائرة ؟

----------


## زبيدة 5

تأملت في زواج سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام من هاجر ولم تكن سارة ولودا فوجدت أنه زواج لإعلاء كلمة الله ، ولولا ذلك الزواج المبارك لما كانت تلك البئر المعنوية التي فاضت بالنور على البشرية بأسرها ... هل نرى زيجات لأجل إعلاء كلمة الله ؟ يا مرحبا .

----------


## أبو القاسم

أختي زبيدة..وفقك الله..كلامك عموميات لا يصلح للنقاش العلمي بارك الله فيك
ولاريب أنه غير صحيح..وأنت بحكم كونك أنثى فقد غاب عنك طبيعة الرجل
كما غاب عنك أنه ليس كل شيء لابد من درك حكمة الله فيه ..فقد غابت عنك أشياء كثيرة
وكلامك الذي قلتيه لا يليق أن يصدر عن مؤمنة تعرف ربها وشريعته..
فأدعوك لمراجعة نفسك..
وقد كررت مسألة يؤذي زوجته..وأقول لك من جديد:الله تعالى وهو الخبير العليم بهذه الجزئية وغيرها
هو من شرع الزواج ..وحاصل كلامك التقبيح لمسألة التعدد..والتشنيع على فاعلها بأنه مؤذ..لا غير
أرجو أن تتكلمي كلاما علميا واضحا مؤصلا دون هذه الأمور العامة المشوشة..
ولقائل أن يعترض على حدود الله بمثل ما تفعلين فيقول:الإسلام دين التسامح..فلماذا قطع اليد للسارق؟!
لماذا يرجم الزاني المحصن بهذه القتلة الشنيعة التي ظاهرها مخالفة سماحة الإسلام!!؟
ما ردك على هذا القائل؟

يتبع

----------


## أبو القاسم

> وظل هذا الموضوع يؤرقني لأنني مقتنعة بداخلي أن ديننا عظيم وأنه أعز المرأة ولم يجعل أذيتها بهذه السهولة ، وعندما قرأت قصة زواج بنت رسول الله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهمت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج لإعلاء كلمة الله كما ذكر أحد الفضلاء ، واقتنعت أن هذا ما جعل التعدد لأجله وحينها ستقبل به المرأة بالأحضان لأنه سيكون طريقها إلى الجنة .


-اشتمل هذا على مغالطات كثيرة..غفر الله لك
1-أما الأذية..فهي أذية محتملة في مقابل دفع مفسدة أكبر..سواء عقلتيها أو لم تعقليها..ولا ينبغي أن يكون الهدف محاولة الكشف عن حِكم الله تعالى ..بل دأب المؤمنين في مثل هذه المواطن "سمعنا وأطعنا" فهمنا الحكمة أو لم نفهمها
وقد تقدمت الإشارة إلى أن هذه دار ابتلاء وكبد وجهاد..والجهاد في سبيل الله يورث الدماء والأشلاء ومع هذا استصغر الله هذا مقابل الهدف الأسمى فقال "لن يضروكم إلا أذى" ومن جهاد المرأة أن تصبر على زوجها إذا هو أراد ضم أخت لها معها..
2-ولو خيرت كل زوجة زوجات الرسول بأن يتزوج معهن أو ينفرد بها لاختارت الثانية..وعلى كلامك فقد آذاها وفرط بالميثاق الغليظ-حاشاه بأبي هو وأمي-..لأن الواقع من استقراء غيرتهن أن كل واحدة كأي فتاة ترغب أن لو استأثرت به لاسيما وهو سيد ولد آدم..(انظري حديث غارت أمكم مثالا)
أما قولك بأنه تزوجهن إعلاء لكلمة الله..فهذا أولا -شرط ليس في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله..وإنما هو تصور من عندك لتخريج الأمر بطريقة تستسيغينها..بدلي  ل أن عائشة وغيرها لم تستقبل زوجاته الأخريات بالأحضان بل كان بينهن من المناكفات ما الله به عليم..حتى سجل الله بعضا منها في كتابه..فهل تزايدين يا أخية على أمهات المؤمنين؟..هذا غير متصور ولا مقبول
..والله إذا أحل أمرا..وأباحه..فلا يجوز وضع قواعد لا أصل لها في الدين لإباحة هذا الأمر..ولقائل أن يقول إنني أتزوج بالثانية..لأنجب أولادا مجاهدين أكثر بهم سواد الأمة المحمدية..أو أعفف نفسي وأخمد نار شهوتي بحكم طبيعتي..أو غير ذلك من المقاصد..وكلها مقاصد شرعية..
ولو لم يكن له هدف سوى أنه يريد التمتع بما أباحه الله ..لم يجز أن يعترض عليه اعتراضا شرعيا..مادام أنه ملتزم بالعدل وحسن العشرة بالمعروف

----------


## أبو القاسم

> أفلا يكون من التراحم والتكافل الذي هو من مقاصد هذا الدين العظيم أن تضحي إحداكن ..بشيء من الأنانية الفردية ..مقابل مصلحة الجماعة
> 
> مصلحة الجماعة في تزويج العزاب وإحصانهم ، والأنانية الكبرى في أخذ حقوقهم وإغلاق الباب أمامهم ... حين رفضت فاطمة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها أن يتزوج عليها علي رضي الله عنه ، هل تصفها بالأنانية ؟ حاشا لله ، حتى أن أباها صلى الله عليه وسلم شعر بمعاناتها وقام خطيبا ناهيا ومكررا النهي ، ولكن من يرحم ابنته اليوم أو زوجته ويمنع عنها رجلا يتركها بحجة أن طاقته فائرة ؟


كلامك بالطبع يخالف ما عليه عامة العلماء..وهو مجرد رأي شخصي ربما تأثرت بسبب تجربة قريبة تعرفينها أو بسبب الإعلام..أو بسبب تعاملك مع الثقافة الغربية..
فقصة فاطمة رضي الله عنها..تقدمت الإشارة إليها وبيان أسبابها..ثم إن مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وخصوصيته يجعل تزويج بنت مع بنته..فيه ما فيه..فكيف وهي بنت عدو الله..وهذا هو السبب الرئيس أصلا...فلا تدفعي النصوص المحكمة الواضحة البينة والسنة المتبعة في هدي رسول الله وكثير من أصحابه بمثل هذه الأقاويل..
وإلا فحاصل كلامك أنه لم يعبأ بمعاناة عائشة رضي الله عنها حين جمع إليها ..لا أقول واحدة..بل ثماني زوجات!..فهل تقولين إن رسول الله يأبه لشعور بنته دون شعور بنت الصدّيق؟

أرجو منك الكفّ عن هذا الجدال والاستغفار لله عز وجل..

والله المستعان

----------


## أبو القاسم

[quote=أبو فيصل الحضني;234990]


> باركك الرب يا أخي أبا القاسم ولا زلت موفقا.....وبعد:
> لم يسعفني قصور فهمي بإدراك كون سؤال الأخت يتضمن الاعتراض على حكم الله،أرأيت لو أن امرأة اشترطت على زوجها ألا يتزوج عليها،هل كان يجوز له ـ في حكم الله وحكم المروءة ـ ألا يفي لها بشرطها ؟ اللهم لا!
> (... وإن أحق الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج )
> قد تقول :هذه مسألة قد اختلفت فيها انظار العلماء،فمنهم من من ألزمه بالوفاء ومنهم من استحبه له ،ومنهم من أجاز له عدم الوفاء!
> وقد علمت ـ أيها الموفق ـ أنه متى جاءك امرفيه اختلاف بين أصحاب رسول الله ـ بله من دونهم ـ نظرت في الراي الذي هو أقرب الى أصول الديانة ،و ألصق بروح الشريعة،و اكرم في مذاهب المروءة،فاتخذته لك رائدا، ثم لا عليك بعد ذلك من كثرة المخالفين،ولا تسؤك قلة الموافقين.
> ولي في الكلام على الشروط راي لا يسعني في هذا المقام إيراده.
> 
> 
> وهذا منك أيضا كلام لا يتسق مع قولك:(1-هل يوجد زواج بثانية لايؤذي الأولى؟..هذا أشبه بالخيال...)
> ...


أولا-أرد عليك أخي الفاضل هنا استجابة لطلبك وإن كنت كارها له والله المستعان
ثانيا-لايحسن أن تقول باركك الرب..لأنها طريقة نصرانية في الدعاء وهي أشبه بالشعار والأولى اجتنابها..والله أعلم
ثالثا-قولك متى اختلف الصحابة..إلخ..هذا ليس على إطلاقه..بل النظر في قوة الأدلة نفسها ومورد كل فريق فيها هو الأصل في الترجيح ولا بأس من استصحاب مقاصد الشريعة وكلياتها بعد ذلك..والخلاصة أن هذا مورد خلاف ومحل نزاع فلا يجوز الاحتجاج به 
وعلى التسليم بأنه يجب عليه الوفاء..فليس فيه دليل أصلا..
لأن الأخت شنعت على التعدد من أجل علة الأذية..وقالت بالحرف



> إذا كان الزواج من امرأة أخرى يؤذي الزوجة الأولى ، فإلى أي حد يمكنني تحقيق السكن والمودة مع رجل آذاني ؟


تأمل كيف اشتمل ذلك على ضرب كتاب الله بعضه ببعض..فإن الله تعالى قرر أن الزواج مودة وسكن وجعله من آياته..وعارضت به التعدد لكون الأذية بدعواها لا يمكن أن تجتمع مع المودة والسكن؟..فهذا وجه الاعتراض الذي أنكرته يا أخي المكرم

وأختم بأن الأخت لم تتكلم عن استغلال سيء لمسألة التعدد إلا إذا كان هذا خفيا في بواطن الكلام التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة..وأما فاطمة رضي الله عنها..فقد أجاب العلماء عن ذلك..بل منطوق الحديث يدل عليه..إنني كمسلم لا أستسيغ أن يتزوج زوج ابنتي ابنة عدوي المسلم..فكيف بالكافر المستعلن بالكفر والشرك؟..

والله الموفق

----------


## أبو القاسم

> أستاذي الفاضل : أبو القاسم
> 
> الإعفاف أيضا لمن قد لا تكفيه امرأة واحدة
> 
> أرجوكم أريد أن أعلم من قال بهذا من الصحابة الأجلاء رضي الله عنهم ... هل كسر نفسية المرأة بهذا اليسر والسهولة ؟ هل المرأة المنكسرة تحقق المودة والرحمة ؟


نعم هذا وارد ..ولكن خفي عليك طبيعة الرجل وأن الإعفاف قد لا يتحقق عند بعض الرجال إلا بأن يكون ذا ثانية أو ثالثة
فهذا سيد ولد آدم..كان يأتي نساءه كلهن في ليلة واحدة..لأنه كان بأبي هو وأمي قويا
وكذلك بعض الرجال لديهم من القوة الجسمانية ما لو اكتفوا به بواحدة لكان ذلك مظنة وقوع الحرام منهم..وهذا أمر معروف نفسيا وطبيا..ولا يقال فيه:من قال من الصحابة؟!
إذ مناط المسألة على تفاوت قوة الرجال وشبقهم الجنسي..
ولكن قولي :ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
وقولي:وهو أحكم الحاكمين
وامتثلي:ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل ألئك كان عنه مسؤولا
وقولي:لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا..
وكان في الشرائع السابقة..لا حد للتعدد..
وهو معروف من القدم كما لا يخفى..والإسلام جاء بشرعة تحديده بما لايزيد عن أربع..
ولهذا حين جادلني بعض النصارى مستنكرا مسألة التعدد..نقلت له من التوراة عن الأنبياء الذين يؤمن بهم كداود وسليمان وغيرهما ما يفيد أن لهم عشرات الزوجات..
أتمنى منك التوقف عن الجدال..وأسأل الله لي ولك أن نكون وقافين عند حدوده..غير خائضين في شرعه بما تهواه الأنفس..نعم الغيراء معذورة في غيرتها..لكنها غير معذورة في الاستدراك على الشريعة بمثل هذه الأقاويل..لأن الشريعة جاءت بمقاصد عريضة وأحكام جليلة..ليس كل أحد يعب حِكمها وآثارها ومنافعها 
أما إساءة استغلال التعدد على حساب أمور هي أولى ونحو ذلك..
فهذا شيء آخر..لا نقره ولا نوافقه وصاحبه يأثم بحسب تجاوزه..
لكني أتكلم عن أصل الشرعة التي نص الله عليها في سورة النساء 
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي الحضني واضح من تعليقك أنك لم تفهم كلامي كما أردته..
والله المستعان..
لقد تعبت أخي..من الجدال
والسلام عليكم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

حرر

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أختي زبيدة .. الله يبارك فيك ..
بداية أذكرك بالحديث : ( لا يبلغ العبد حقيقة الإيمان حتى يحب للناس ما يحب لنفسه من الخير ) 
ثم أدعوك لقراءة كتاب فقه السنة لسيد سابق ( بخصوص رفض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم زواج علي على ابنته رضي الله عنهما ) .
وكذلك أدعوك لقراءة كلام سيد قطب رحمه الله حول آية التعدد في سورة النساء .
**
ثم لا تنسي القاعدة الفقهية : ( يتحمل الضرر الخاص بدفع الضرر العام ) ولا يعقل إهدار مصلحة تحصل لعامة الناس من أجل شخص واحد أو فئة قليلة من الناس ، على أن هذا ( الشخص ) لا يتضرر بـ ( ترجيح ) مصلحة الجماعة عليه لدخوله غالبا فيهم ، وتعدد الزوجات، قد يكون ضرورة ومصلحة للرجال والنساء على حدٍّ سواء في بعض الحالات. ولن يعدم الخير رجل عدّد ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل في تحقيق مصلحة قد لا يكون مضطراً إليها لاكتفائه؛ إلا أنه وضع في حسبانه المصالح العامة التي تخدم الأمة على المدى القريب والبعيد ، وما من شك في أن الخير كل الخير فيما شرعه الحكيم الخبير، وستظهر لنا الحكمة من تعدد الزوجات ولو بعد حين، وستظل عقولنا قاصرة عن تلمس الحكم من هذا التشريع الحكيم ما دمنا نخضعها لأهوائنا وعواطفنا، ونغمض أعيننا عن المصالح المترتبة عليه. وهي مصالح تجري على كل الأمم، من: قضاء على الرذيلة وستر عورة ، وكفالة أيتام في حجر أرملة ، وتكثير أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. و كسر شوكة الأعداء وذلك لأن التعدد من مظاهر التكاتف والتراحم والقوة في المسلمين، وغيرها من المصالح ..
أختي الكريمة قارني بين المصالح المترتبة على تعدد الزوجات أو لنقل المفاسد المترتبة على منعه ، وبين ما تصاب به المرأة من الأذية من زواج زوجها بغيرها .. مجرد ( أذية ) تختلف درجاتها من امراة إلى أخرى وهي حاصلة بسبب الغيرة والغيرة طبيعة في المراة ولن يتوقف التشريع عليها بطبيعة الحال . ويمكن للمراة أن تتجنبها فيما لو صبرت وأذعنت لحكم ربها . وأضف إلى ذلك أن أمهات المؤمنين قد عانين من الغيرة وصدرت من بعضهن أفعالا بفعل الغيرة استنكرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومع ذلك لم نرَ منهن اعتراضا على حكم الله عز وجل بإباحة التعدد ، بل ونهى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تسأل المراة طلاق ضرتها !
ومسالة أن الغني الذي يريد التعدد ، فالأولى له أن يتبرع بماله لفقير يتزوج به ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين جاءته امراة تهب نفسها له ، فقام رجل وقال زوجنيها ولم يكن يملك إلا إزاره فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يلتمس خاتما ولو من حديد ، في حين كان في مجلسه أغنياء الصحابة ، فلم يأمر أحدهم بان يعطي هذا الرجل من ماله ليتزوج به !
فهل تريدين أن نأمر الغني بأن يصرف النظر عن التعدد ويهب ماله وسكنه لرجل لا يملك بيتا ولا مالا حتى يتزوج به ! 
مجرد تساؤل ! :
عن سر عدم وجود هذه النظرة أو هذا التخوف الشديد من ” تعدد الزوجات“ في العصور المتقدمة سواء من الرجال أو النساء?! يدلنا على ذلك قلة المؤلفات في هذا الجانب، وعلى حسب علمي لم يكن هناك معارضة لهذا التشريع، في اعتقادي أن السر يكمن في درجة الإيمان عندهم، وتعظيم المشرِّع بالتسليم لشرعه والانقياد له بالطاعة دون اعتراض أو انتصار للنفس والهوى، وكذلك لقرب تلك العصور من عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام والتابعين لهم، فكان الاقتداء بهم فضيلة يحرص عليها الناس ويتسابقون إليها. أضف إلى هذا ما كانت تنعم به بلاد المسلمين من وحدة وتماسك والضرب بيد من حديد على من يتجرأ بنشر أفكاره الخبيثة أو يسعى إلى تشكيك المسلمين بعقيدتهم.

----------


## أبو القاسم

أختي الأمل الراحل..أحسنت وأجدت..وكفيت ووفيت
بارك الله فيك وأثابك على حسن البيان والاستدلال

----------


## أبو فيصل الحضني

> الأخ الحصني سدده الله تعالى..المعذرة لن أرد عليك..
> وإن كان كل ما قلته يتطلب ردا..لكني لا أكتمك..
> تكلمت بما فيه الكفاية ولا أحب تطويل النقاش..
> والقضية واضحة ليست بحاجة لهذه الجدالات المطولة





> أخي الحضني واضح من تعليقك أنك لم تفهم كلامي كما أردته..
> والله المستعان..
> لقد تعبت أخي..من الجدال





> أولا-أرد عليك أخي الفاضل هنا استجابة لطلبك وإن كنت كارها له والله المستعان


غفر الله يا هذا.تأمل "افتتاحية""ردودك"  علي.أراك تنشط لجواب غيري ما لا تنشط لجوابي ،فهل هو"موقف"لك مني؟لم؟؟؟
مهما يكن الجواب ، فإنني لا أرى ما يرغمك على اجابتي بمثل هذه "الإفتتاحيات" ،فسكوت بحلم خير من جواب بظلم.والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو القاسم

ليس الأمر كذلك يا أخي المكرم أبا فيصل..إنما أنشط للرد على الأخت الفاضلة زبيدة صاحبة الإشكال..
أما الحوارات الجانبية المتعلقة بها فتشتت الحوار وتطيله..دون كبير جدوى..
ولست أحمل تجاهك إلا الأخوة والحب والتقدير..لا كما ظننت غفر الله لك

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بما ان الموضوع له علاقة بالتعدد وقد خاض فيه كثير من الاخوة والاخوات هنا احببت نقل هذه الفتوى النافعة 

حكم تعدد الزوجات والحكمة منه
كانت عندي رغبة حقيقية في الإسلام . وقد زرت هذا الموقع لأتعرف على كيفية الدخول في هذا الدين . وبينا أنا أتصفح الموقع ، تعرفت على أمور كثيرة متعلقة بهذا الدين لم أكن أعرفها من قبل . وهذه الأمور شوشت علي ، وربما أوصلتني إلى مرحلة العدول عن الدخول في الإسلام . أنا آسف لأني أشعر بذلك ، لكنها الحقيقة . وأحد الأمور التي أزعجتني هو تعدد الزوجات ، فأنا أريد أن أعرف أين ورد ذلك في القرآن ، أرجو أن تقدم لي إرشادات تمكنني من العيش وفق تلك الصورة دون أن أفقد صوابي .  


الحمد لله 
فإن الله قد ختم الرسالة بدين الإسلام الذي أخبر سبحانه بأنه لا يقبل ديناً غيره فقال : ( إن الدين عند الله الإسلام ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين ) آل عمران/85.
وتراجعك عن دين الإسلام يعتبر خسارة لك وفقدٌ للسعادة التي كانت تنتظرك لو أنك دخلت في الإسلام .
فعليك بالمبادرة بالدخول في الإسلام ، وإياك والتأخير فقد يؤدي بك التأخير إلى ما لا تُحمد عقباه ...
وأما ما ذكرت من أن السبب في تراجعك عن الإسلام هو تعدد الزوجات ، فإليك أولاً حكم التعدد في الإسلام ثم الحِكَم والغايات المحمودة من التعدد ...
أولاً : حُكم التعدد في الإسلام : 
- النص الشرعي في إباحة التعدد : 
قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ( وإن خفتم ألا تُقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا ) النساء/3 .
فهذا نص في إباحة التعدد فقد أفادت الآية الكريمة إباحته ، فللرجل في شريعة الإسلام أن يتزوج واحدة أو اثنتين أو ثلاثاً أو أربعاً ، بأن يكون له في وقت واحد هذا العدد من الزوجات ، ولا يجوز له الزيادة على الأربع ، وبهذا قال المفسرون والفقهاء ، وأجمع عليه المسلمون ولا خلاف فيه .
وليُعلم بأن التعدد له شروط : 
أولاً : العدل 
لقوله تعالى : ( فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة ) النساء/3 ، أفادت هذه الآية الكريمة أن العدل شرط لإباحة التعدد ، فإذا خاف الرجل من عدم العدل بين زوجاته إذا تزوج أكثر من واحدة ، كان محظوراً عليه الزواج بأكثر من واحدة . والمقصود بالعدل المطلوب من الرجل لإباحة التعدد له ، هو التسوية بين زوجاته في النفقة والكسوة والمبيت ونحو ذلك من الأمور المادية مما يكون في مقدوره واستطاعته .
وأما العدل في المحبة فغير مكلف بها ، ولا مطالب بها لأنه لا يستطيعها ، وهذا هو معنى قوله تعالى : ( ولن تستطيعوا أن تعدلوا بين النساء ولو حرصتم ) النساء/129
ثانياً : القدرة على الإنفاق على الزوجات : 
والدليل على هذا الشرط قوله تعالى : ( وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحاً حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله ) النور/33. فقد أمر الله في هذه الآية الكريمة من يقدر على النكاح ولا يجده بأي وجه تعذر أن يستعفف ، ومن وجوه تعذر النكاح : من لا يجد ما ينكح به من مهر ، ولا قدرة له على الإنفاق على زوجته ". المفصل في أحكام المرأة ج6 ص286
ثانياً : الحكمة من إباحة التعدد : 
1- التعدد سبب لتكثير الأمة ، ومعلوم أنه لا تحصل الكثرة إلا بالزواج . وما يحصل من كثرة النسل من جراء تعدد الزوجات أكثر مما يحصل بزوجة واحدة .
ومعلوم لدى العقلاء أن زيادة عدد السكان سبب في تقوية الأمة ، وزيادة الأيدي العاملة فيها مما يسبب ارتفاع الاقتصاد – لو أحسن القادة تدبير أمور الدولة والانتفاع من مواردها كما ينبغي – ودع عنك أقاويل الذين يزعمون أن تكثير البشرية خطر على موارد الأرض وأنها لا تكفيهم فإن الله الحكيم الذي شرع التعدد قد تكفّل برزق العباد وجعل في الأرض ما يغنيهم وزيادة وما يحصل من النقص فهو من ظلم الإدارات والحكومات والأفراد وسوء التدبير ، وانظر إلى الصين مثلاً أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث تعداد السكان ، وتعتبر من أقوى دول العالم بل ويُحسب لها ألف حساب ، كما أنها من الدول الصناعية الكبرى . فمن ذا الذي يفكر بغزو الصين ويجرؤ على ذلك يا ترى ؟ ولماذا ؟
2- تبين من خلال الإحصائيات أن عدد النساء أكثر من الرجال ، فلو أن كل رجل تزوج امرأةً واحدة فهذا يعني أن من النساء من ستبقى بلا زوج ، مما يعود بالضرر عليها وعلى المجتمع : 
أما الضرر الذي سيلحقها فهو أنها لن تجد لها زوجاً يقوم على مصالحها ، ويوفر لها المسكن والمعاش ، ويحصنها من الشهوات المحرمة ، وترزق منه بأولاد تقرُّ بهم عينها ، مما قد يؤدي بها إلى الانحراف والضياع إلا من رحم ربك .
وأما الضرر العائد على المجتمع فمعلوم أن هذه المرأة التي ستجلس بلا زوج ، قد تنحرف عن الجادة وتسلك طرق الغواية والرذيلة ، فتقع في مستنقع الزنا والدعارة - نسأل الله السلامة – مما يؤدي إلى انتشار الفاحشة فتظهر الأمراض الفتاكة من الإيدز وغيره من الأمراض المستعصية المعدية التي لا يوجد لها علاج ، وتتفكك الأسر ، ويولد أولاد مجهولي الهوية ، لا يَعرفون من أبوهم ؟ 
فلا يجدون يداً حانية تعطف عليهم ، ولا عقلاً سديداً يُحسن تربيتهم ، فإذا خرجوا إلى الحياة وعرفوا حقيقتهم وأنهم أولاد زنا فينعكس ذلك على سلوكهم ، ويكونون عرضة للانحراف والضياع ، بل وسينقمون على مجتمعاتهم ، ومن يدري فربما يكونون معاول الهدم لبلادهم ، وقادة للعصابات المنحرفة ، كما هو الحال في كثير من دول العالم .
3- الرجال عرضة للحوادث التي قد تودي بحياتهم ، لأنهم يعملون في المهن الشاقة ، وهم جنود المعارك ، فاحتمال الوفاة في صفوفهم أكثر منه في صفوف النساء ، وهذا من أسباب ارتفاع معدل العنوسة في صفوف النساء ، والحل الوحيد للقضاء على هذه المشكلة هو التعدد . 
4- من الرجال من يكون قوي الشهوة ، ولا تكفيه امرأة واحدة ، ولو سُدَّ الباب عليه وقيل له لا يُسمح لك إلا بامرأة واحدة لوقع في المشقة الشديدة ، وربما صرف شهوته بطريقة محرمة .
أضف إلى ذلك أن المرأة تحيض كل شهر وإذا ولدت قعدت أربعين يوماً في دم النفاس فلا يستطيع الرجل جماع زوجته ، لأن الجماع في الحيض أو النفاس محرم ، وقد ثبت ضرره طبياً . فأُبيح التعدد عند القدرة على العدل .
5- التعدد ليس في دين الإسلام فقط بل كان معروفاً عند الأمم السابقة ، وكان بعض الأنبياء متزوجاً بأكثر من امرأة ، فهذا نبي الله سليمان كان له تسعون امرأة ، وقد أسلم في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجال بعضهم كان متزوجاً بثمان نساء ، وبعضهم بخمس فأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإبقاء أربع نساء وطلاق البقية .
6- " قد تكون الزوجة عقيمة أو لا تفي بحاجة الزوج أو لا يمكن معاشرتها لمرضها ، والزوج يتطلع إلى الذرية وهو تطلع مشروع ، ويريد ممارسة الحياة الزوجية الجنسية وهو شيء مباح ، ولا سبيل إلا بالزواج بأخرى ، فمن العدل والإنصاف والخير للزوجة نفسها أن ترضى بالبقاء زوجة ، وأن يسمح للرجل بالزواج بأخرى .
7- وقد تكون المرأة من أقارب الرجل ولا معيل لها ، وهي غير متزوجة ، أو أرملة مات زوجها ، ويرى هذا الرجل أن من أحسن الإحسان لها أن يضمها إلى بيته زوجة مع زوجته الأولى ، فيجمع لها بين الإعفاف والإنفاق عليها ، وهذا خير لها من تركها وحيدة ويكتفي بالإنفاق عليها .
8- هناك مصالح مشروعة تدعو إلى الأخذ بالتعدد : كالحاجة إلى توثيق روابط بين عائلتين ، أو توثيق الروابط بين رئيس وبعض أفراد رعيته أو جماعته ، ويرى أن مما يحقق هذا الغرض هو المصاهرة – أي الزواج – وإن ترتب عليه تعدد الزوجات .
اعتراض : 
قد يعترض البعض ويقول : إن في تعدد الزوجات وجود الضرائر في البيت الواحد ، وما ينشأ عن ذلك من منافسات وعداوات بين الضرائر تنعكس على من في البيت من زوج وأولاد وغيرهم ، و هذا ضرر ، والضرر يزال ، ولا سبيل إلى منعه إلا بمنع تعدد الزوجات .
دفع الاعتراض :
والجواب : أن النزاع في العائلة قد يقع بوجود زوجة واحدة ، وقد لا يقع مع وجود أكثر من زوجة واحدة كما هو المشاهد ، وحتى لو سلمنا باحتمال النزاع والخصام على نحو أكثر مما قد يحصل مع الزوجة الواحدة فهذا النزاع حتى لو اعتبرناه ضرراً وشراً إلا أنه ضرر مغمور في خير كثير وليس في الحياة شر محض ولا خير محض ، والمطلوب دائماً تغليب ما كثر خيره وترجيحه على ما كثر شره ، وهذا القانون هو المأخوذ والملاحظ في إباحة تعدد الزوجات .
ثم إن لكل زوجة الحق في مسكن شرعي مستقل ، ولا يجوز للزوج إجبار زوجاته على العيش في بيت واحد مشترك .
اعتراض آخر : 
إذا كنتم تبيحون التعدد للرجل ، فلماذا لا تبيحون التعدد للمرأة ، بمعنى أن المرأة لها الحق في أن تتزوج أكثر من رجل ؟ 
الجواب على هذا الاعتراض : 
المرأة لا يفيدها أن تُعطى حق تعدد الأزواج ، بل يحطّ من قدرها وكرامتها ، ويُضيع عليها نسب ولدها ؛ لأنها مستودع تكوين النسل ، وتكوينه لا يجوز أن يكون من مياه عدد من الرجال وإلا ضاع نسب الولد ، وضاعت مسؤولية تربيته ، وتفككت الأسرة ، وانحلت روابط الأبوة مع الأولاد ، وليس هذا بجائز في الإسلام ، كما أنه ليس في مصلحة المرأة ، ولا الولد ولا المجتمع " . المفصل في أحكام المرأة ج6 ص 290. 

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام.

----------


## ابو لمى

> قال احدهم في محاضرة له يرى فيها ان الاصل تعدد الزوجات 
> وأنا أتحدى أي شخص يأتيني بسند ولو موضوع أن صحابياً مات وتحته امرأة واحدة، بل ما من صحابي من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا وكانت تحته على الأقل أربع نساء من النكاح


وعلى الأكثر كم؟
خمس؟؟
ست؟
99 مثل سليمان؟
من جهة العفة التامة . . أظن ثلاث ممتازة . . 
. .

----------

